# Question for Stef



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi Stef. I'm very encouraged by your progress so far. I have one specific question about your constipation -- can you tell me what your symptoms were before you started on the tapes (could you go a little or not at all), and how your constipation improved with the tapes? I'm just wondering if we have similar symptoms. I'm on Day 7 myself! Best of luck!


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hi NG,The constipation that I had would vary in it's form - from complete constipation where I swore I had an obstruction or was impacted to incomplete evacuation. I would on occasion when I was constipated for a prolonged period of time, 5 days or more, be awakened about 3 to 4 hours after going to sleep with urgent D. I would describe those episodes as "constipated diarrhea", where even though it was D, I still felt like I was still constipated and it would be difficult to release it.As Eric has mentioned to me, C types may not get as much relief and generally take longer to see results compared to D types. There may be other physical factors that contribute to C including PFD (Pelvic Floor Dysfunction). The pelvic floor muscles are a complicated group that if not functioning completely properly, will actually aggravate IBS C types very much. Check out this website if you think you may have PFD http://www.ichelp.org/RelatedDiseases/PFDA...elProblems.html Believe it or not, the C was not the biggest problem for me. The accompanying bloating, fatigue and other symptoms like, nausea, fatigue and restlessness were by far more bothersome. These other symptoms really fueled my anxiety and my anxiety fueled these symptoms.You've obviously been following my progress reports. You will probably notice that C has improved the least compared to my other complaints, yet I feel so much better and healthier than I did before the sessions. I know other people who suffer with C, but seem to get along just fine. You know, it's perfectly normal to have only 2 or 3 BM's a week. You do not have to have a BM every day to be considered normal.I guess I've changed my expectations. If I don't have a BM every day, I don't worry about it anymore. I just go on my business and let the BM's take care of themselves. Since my other symptoms are so much better, I don't even notice whether I am constipated or not, It doesn't bother me that much.I don't want to make it sound that it's been a cakewalk. There still are setbacks, but those are the exceptions rather than the norm. I've come to think as hypno-therapy as only one (albeit the most important) of the tools that I need to use to manage IBS. I'm thinking about taking Tai Chi, which I know is supposed to be beneficial for C types. I'm also going to ask my GP to further investigate PFD in me because I think there lies a lot of my problem with C specifically. I'm paying more attention to my diet and am eating healthier. I hope this helps. If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask here or if you prefer, you can email directly.I've really come to love doing the hypno-therapy sessions and am feeling a little bummed that it will end soon. I'm thinking about writing a couple of 22 minute pieces of music that have some very subtle rhythms and are harmonically neutral that I could use to just meditate to and escape into every day after I finish the tapes. I hope I don't drive myself mad







.Good Health NG.Stef.[This message has been edited by Stef (edited 02-20-2001).]


----------

